# Cost???



## Curious (Jul 23, 2012)

I'm thinking of getting another GSD and was wondering what price range others on this forum consider when they are looking at puppies. Of course the puppy would come from a reputable breeder. I live in Colorado Springs and have looked at the websites for breeders other members have recommended in this area and they seem to want $1400-$1600 per dog. It's been 10 years since I got a puppy and it just seems like prices have gone through the roof. Thanks for taking the time to answer.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i would be willing to spend $1,400.00 to $3,500.00.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

$1200-$2000.

Can you name something that hasn't gone up substantially in price in the last 10 years? 

Dog food, vaccinations, veterinary care, dog trial premiums, and everything else breeders have to spend money on have certainly gone up.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I've never paid four figures for animal in my life and have some very nice shepherds and raised my own Green Hunter champion-depends on what you want to spend


----------



## jewels04 (Jul 20, 2012)

Around us they are about $1,500. We got our boy for $700 because they are just hobby breeders but the parents had the colors and temperments we were looking for.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

I'd look between $1200 and $2000 (plus shipping) for a good working line puppy.


----------



## vom Eisenherz (Feb 13, 2012)

Actually, I don't think puppy prices have changed that much for working lines. I paid $1500 for 2 of mine, ten years ago, 6 years ago, and have sold pups for that recently. Adults are a whole 'nother story. ;-)

I see pups I would want (working lines, KKL1, V rated) for anywhere from $1500-$2500.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

My price range was $1000 to $2000 and I got a awesome dog, he's worth every penny


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I would expect to pay up to $2000 for a good working line pup, but that would be my limit. I wouldn't look at the pricing so much but focus on the past litters/ breeding matches the breeder has produced. 
Supporting a good breeders program is worth it, but supporting a price bracket or an ego is definitely not what I'd do. WL's generally are across the board leveled out, price-wise. SL's tend to have different pricing systems within litters. I really don't understand that, because a breeder should strive to breed the top of the bracket, not discount the dogs that aren't up to their standards.

I'd support a "just hobby breeder" over a commercial kennel any day....and expect to pay the going rate, because the best hobby breeders are hands on, with training, titling and know what their dogs bring to the matches they choose to go with.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Pay for a pup that a breeder has properly vetted both dam and sire. Not cheap to have a litter that both 'parents' have had good care and that come from lines that have been cared for.

They say pups are a 'crap shoot,' but doesn't hurt to weigh the odds in your favor.

The initial price will be a drop in the bucket over the life of your dog.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

$1800 and worth even more.


----------



## sddeadeye (Apr 5, 2011)

GSD breeders I was looking into charged anywhere from $1200-3500 per pup. Personally, I don't think I would ever pay over $2000. I decided not to go with a GSD this time around and still paid about the same for the breed I chose.

You certainly can find cheaper pups in the newspaper, but you likely will get nowhere near the quality you will find with a reputable breeder. I never pictured myself spending four digits for a dog, but he so far is proving to be the best dog I've had yet. I would not hesitate to pay that much again.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

My first two shepherds were free to me. Koda was pretty cheap as well (considering what others have paid). But I expect to pay $1500-$4500 on my next one. Likely on the upper range of that budget for that matter  Of course, I'm going for a West German show line. And I plan on showing/competing in sports and such. So I'm getting very high quality. 
Generally, for working lines I see $1500-$2500


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

-Working line Shepherds are usually around $1,200-$2,000. I wouldn't pay any more than $2,000 for a good working dog. 
-German show lines usually range from $3,000-$4,000. 
-American show lines are usually $500-$800.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> -Working line Shepherds are usually around $1,200-$2,000. I wouldn't pay any more than $2,000 for a good working dog.
> -German show lines usually range from $3,000-$4,000.
> -American show lines are usually $500-$800.


Only $500-$800 for ASL's? I've never owned one, but I'd think a quality ASL would go for more than that. Just assuming though.

Your WSGL's might be a little high. I'd think anywhere in the $1,500-$3,500 range. At least that's what I've seen.

For a well bred GSD of any line, I'd expect to pay around $1,200 and up. There's always an exception to the rule though.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I am in Ontario, Canada and expect to pay anywhere from $1200 - $2500 for a nice working line pup. 

For showlines, double that.

For an adult... just don't ask...LOL... it can be A LOT more!


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I think *anyone* can find an exceptional German Shepherd puppy from any bloodline within the price range of $1200-$2500.....I would not *easily accept* paying more.
Yes...there are costs to breeding (I would know)...but to be *fair*, there really is *no* *reason* to spend upwards in the $3000+ price range....especially for a baby or very young puppy.
At that range, you are not paying for a better, well bred puppy....you are simply paying for a kennel name or what the market/breeder is allowing for the area.

*I'm a breeder, enthusiast and competitor.....and I would never pay $3000+ for any puppy, from anywhere.*
FWIW...JMO


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

Lucy Dog said:


> Only $500-$800 for ASL's? I've never owned one, but I'd think a quality ASL would go for more than that. Just assuming though.
> 
> Your WSGL's might be a little high. I'd think anywhere in the $1,500-$3,500 range. At least that's what I've seen.
> 
> For a well bred GSD of any line, I'd expect to pay around $1,200 and up. There's always an exception to the rule though.


I paid $1200 for my ASL, and he is worth every penny.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I paid $1500 for a pup from an imported black V Schh3, KKL1 male 11 years ago....

WL pups are going from 1500 - 2500 today....I am midway in my pricing...

What I do see is "club" litters, where dam or both parents are in same club, never train or trial off their club field and where pups are then trained in that same club and prices are still 1500 +

Lee


----------



## Jag (Jul 27, 2012)

*Sometimes* you can find an exceptional working dog for next to nothing. My male was about $350. He was extremely smart, easy to train, clear head, great decision making and a natural at bite work. I paid about $1000 for my female who was the product of 2 German imports who were Sch 3 KKL1 and she ended up with a weak head. I also didn't have "breeding rights" unless I paid more, which wasn't an issue so I didn't. She attacked random people without any warning. I was never going to have another shepherd because I couldn't stand the thought of that happening again. However, I'm getting a Czech pup for $1200. GREAT pedigree, much better breeder. It all depends, I guess, on the area. However, given that I thought I was buying a 'top notch' dog when I got my female and ended up with a weak headed dog that could never be trusted...I fail to see how spending a couple grand makes sense. Of course, it all depends on the breeder's guarantee, too. If the dog ends up with a weak head and they'll either exchange the dog or refund then I guess it doesn't matter if you are OK with spending that. I don't think the lady I got my male from really knew what she had, though. There are people out there selling dogs for over $1000 that haven't worked or titled their dogs. Lots of people out there trying to pull a fast one.


----------



## HarleyTheGSD (Feb 13, 2012)

Good_Karma said:


> I paid $1200 for my ASL, and he is worth every penny.


 Wow, I didn't realize they went for so much. Last time I checked they were $500-$800, but that was a few years ago. And I bet he is.


----------



## Caragirl (Sep 2, 2008)

Ten years ago we paid 1600 for our girl. At the time it seemed expensive, and now it seems like a bargain for such a wonderful companion!


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

HarleyTheGSD said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they went for so much. Last time I checked they were $500-$800, but that was a few years ago. And I bet he is.


Both his parents are titled in conformation. CH Darby-Dan's Queen of Hearts OFA H/E/C/CERF is Niko's mom and his dad is CH Woodside Jubilate Eye of the Tyger CGC TC OFA H/E/C/CERF vWD neg, DM clear & MDR1 n/n.


I have no idea what all those letters mean, but they look impressive don't they! :wild:


----------



## rshkr (Feb 9, 2012)

Emoore said:


> $1200-$2000.
> 
> Can you name something that hasn't gone up substantially in price in the last 10 years?


my retirement check!!! please tell the vA that everything went up already...lol



HarleyTheGSD said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they went for so much. Last time I checked they were $500-$800, but that was a few years ago. And I bet he is.


puppies are only worth the money you are willing to pay the breeders. if all breeders sells their pups for $1500 and no one would buy them, then they'd go down in price. just like everything else, law of supply and demand. if i can charge $5000 for my puppy and people are willing to pay for it, why sell it at $1500?

with that said, i paid $800 for my pup. sire is czech sch3,ipo3, ibdt, idh3, obt3, father is Xero zPs, grandfather is Grim zPs. dam is sch1, ipo1, idt1, cgc, obt1, cal1, at, ibdt, her grandfather is 1999 wusv seiger tom van't leefdaalhof. the breeder trains and titles her own dogs with a 30 month hip guarantee that it will pass ofa, if it wont. he wont ask for the dog to get a replacement dog. how many breeders would ask for the dog back to get a replacement in the hopes that your attachment to the dog would hinder you from sending it back and thus, not getting a replacement?

you can find a cheap dog with solid pedigree if you know where to look.
last saturday, i brought my dog to a behaviorist who also trains schutzhund. when my dog meet other dogs and the other dogs would barked at him, he would lower himself and fold his ears, i always thought @!$#@$ my dog is scared, but the behaviorist said he is a solid dog, he loweres himself to show the other dog that was barking (the other dog barking was insecure, behaviorist said. funny thing was the owner thought his dog was protective) that he is not a threat! he said my dog is solid...and thats for $800!

everytime people say you can't find a good solid dog for less than $1500 i'll be happy to post my $800 pup!
however, i wouldnt have been able to pick this pup without the help of clisson1. i sent cliff the dam and sire and ask him what he thought before i committed to getting the pup. cliff told me eveyrhting i want to know about the"would be" litter base on the dam/sires pedigree.


----------

